# Steady bite on Galveston Bay 12/11



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

The bite continues to be good with mostly trout going in the box. Not a lot of big girls but at least a few 3 to 4 pounders came to play. Perfect conditions yesterday with overcast skies, pockets of rain showers here and there and a strong SSE wind about 15 to 20. Feeding conditions!!!! They sparked off big time about 4 pm with birds going crazy all over the shallow flat we were fishing. Nothing unusual just drifting flats in 3 to 5 foot of water over heavy shell and mud. The bigger fish were definitely in the shallower areas. Had a solo angler today who really did well and spanked 'em! We caught fish almost everywhere we stopped today. Don't be scared of these windy days. I'm not!! In fact I prefer them. Give me a call and lets go get hooked up.

Thanks
Capt Craig
832-338-4570


----------

